# Limp leg after being sterilized



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Clémentine had her uterus taken out yesterday and it seemed to have gone very well. But I noticed this morning that one of her back legs is totally limp. I don't know if it was like that yesterday, she had trouble walking and when I called the vet they told me it was because of the anesthesia. I didn't think to check her legs then.  She kind of drags it under her and the whole leg is turned on the side. I don't think she feels the leg, she let's me touch it without reacting and she doesn't usually let me. I'm calling the vet at 7:30 when they open but did something like this ever happen to anyone else? Could it be something temporary because of the surgery or did something go wrong and made the leg paralysed? My poor baby.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Clementine! Hopefully it's something temporary and the vet will be able to sort it out for you! For now I will be sending healing thoughts your way <3


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, Shaelikestaquitos  

I just came back from the vet, she thinks it's a reaction to the anesthesia. Clémentine is still not acting like herself on top of having the leg problem (she's weak and didn't get up during the night) so she told me to keep a close eye on her, let her rest and call her back tomorrow morning. She doesn't know if the leg paralysis is a permanent thing. At least Clémentine ate, drank and used her litter this morning so that' s good. :|


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I have not experienced this myself, but I wanted to offer warm thoughts and well wishes to you and Clémentine, I hope she is back to being herself very soon. *hug*

~Katie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

Praying for you and pog baby...... I am so sorry to hear this! Hope she heals back to her 100% self!!!

Kathy


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm keeping Clementine in my thoughts and hoping for a quick and full recovery.  the fact that she ate, drank and used the litter box is probably a very good sign!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been wracking my brain trying to remember who or where I read about a similar situation. I don't recall that surgery was involved, just anesthetic. Maybe do a search on CnH. It might have been there. Julie, do you remember anything similar?

Sending Clementine healing thoughts that she feels better soon. Counting her kibble would be a good idea if you aren't already.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I vaguely do, but do not remember what happened. I cannot find the posting, it is either on CnQ or on the HHC archives (which I haven't searched through yet). First initial thoughts that come to mind are pinched nerve from swelling, ruptured/herniated disc or stroke. 

Did your vet give you any metacam to give her while she recovers? Metacam will provide pain relief and is an anti-inflammatory which would help reduce any swelling/inflammation.

How is the rest of her? Are her other legs strong? Defecating/urinating normally?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the good thoughts and prayers.  

Yes, Nancy, I'm counting her kibbles. She didn't eat a lot but she drank a little more than usual. I'm really glad she's drinking because I already have to give her medicine 3 times a day and she hates the seringe. 

Yes, Kalandra, I have to give her some Metacam once a day for a week. Her other legs are all working fine but she feels a little limp when I pick her up. She didn't urinate last night like she usually does but she did this morning. She had one normal poop yesterday evening, none last night and several little ones this morning. The morning ones looked a little drier than normal. 

I'm really hoping when the anesthesia completely wears off she'll be OK. When I left for work she was sleeping. I have to go home during my lunch hour to give her her pain medicine, I'll see how she's doing.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

General weakness can happen with anesthesia. Complete paralysis is another matter, which is what I thought you were describing.

After Cooper's second surgery he was pretty weak for a day or two afterwards. He's been under anesthesia since then and came out of it much faster. Ensure she is staying warm. Sometimes when they have surgery they require extra heat for a few days to recover. Also ensure she is staying hydrated.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

She has general weakness and one of her legs seems to be paralysed, she doesn't react when I touch it. I'll make sure she drinks, eats, stays warm and takes her medicine. Is there anything else I can do? I feel so useless... Is it a good idea to take her out of her cage tonight and let her sleep on me during the evening or should I leave her alone except for giving her her meds? I don't want to stress her more than necessary.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I would be gentle with her, and if she seems upset, don't bother her. If she seems like she wants to snuggle, let her. I have had some that wanted to be left alone after surgery, and others that wanted to snuggle. I think those that wanted to snuggle found it comforting and the extra heat from our bodies probably felt good on their incisions.

The last time Cooper had surgery I put a heat pad on low on my chest and he crawled up to lay on it, incision side on the heat pad.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, Kalandra. I'll take her out for her meds and see how she feels. If I could snuggle her all day and night right now I would, that would sure comfort me but I want to do what's best for her.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Just wanted to say I hope she gets to feeling better soon & that this is only temporary.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, PJM.  

Clémentine still doesn't use her back paw normally but she's doing much, much better overall. She got most of her strenght and energy back and is almost back to her normal personnality. She came out on her own last night and ate, drank, pooped and peed and she fought me when I tried to give her her medicine today. Yay! :lol: We'll be seeing the vet tomorrow about her paw. She can move it some because she tucks it under her and I've seen her scratch herself with it. She even wiggles it when she's on her back but it seems she can't strech it and put her foot down so she keeps it under her on the side and walks on it like that. When we saw the vet yesterday Clémentine would not cooperate and the vet didn't want to put her in water because of her wound and because she was weak. I hope it goes better tomorrow.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I didn't need to take Clémentine to the vet yesterday, her paw is back to normal and she can walk on it without any problem.  I'm so relieved the paralysis was temporary! She's doing great.  

Unfortunately, taking her uterus out didn't cure her problem about the white substance in her urine, it happened twice since Monday. We'll be going back to the vet next week to take off the sutures.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Yipee! And NO!!!

Has doc done a urinalysis yet? We will keep our quills crossed here that the white stuff goes away and stays away!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh man that must have been so scary!! I am glad she is walking normal now!!!!!!!!!!  I hope they can help her bladder problem.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Kalandra, the vet did some urine analysis some months ago but didn't find anything wrong. I'll see next week what she thinks we should do next. It's weird, Clémentine's been having this problem for months but everything else is fine, she acts perfectly normal.

Beehivehedgie, yes it was! I hate feeling helpless like that.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so glad her leg is better! And I hope you can get to the bottom of the bladder problems. Hope she's alright!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, PJM.


----------

